# Can I just say I love this breed?



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

So when I was a kid my family had a lab and a mutt. I loved to read animal books about kids and their dogs that were super loyal and basically mind readers, and I wanted "my" dogs to be like that. Of course I didn't know anything about what it takes to get a dog to that level, or that my mom was really who the dogs were most loyal too in our family since she was the only one who did any kind of consistent training with them. Well I grew up and realized that most people had dogs that were even less like lassie than my childhood pets had been, so I chalked it all up to fiction and a hopeless ideal. I still wanted a dog, but my expectations were significantly lower.

When my fiancé at the time got his lab puppy, I started to see some of what I had dreamed of as a kid. My man was working 2nd shift and living alone, so he and the puppy got super close, and watching them together reignited some of my hope in what a dog-owner relationship could be. So I started preparing for my own puppy. I read soooooo much! I considered a number of different breeds, but finally settled on the GSD because they're smart (but not so smart they'll make you crazy like a border collie or even a GSD from working lines can do), they're loyal, and they tend to be one person dogs (as a kid my feelings always got a little hurt when our lab would rather visit strangers than stay with me lol!).

Now I've had my girl for almost 6 months, and she constantly makes me beam with pride! We definitely had our setbacks in the beginning (I mean honestly, what dog decides their crate is the perfect indoor potty??), but she's the star of our beginner obedience class and gives attention better than a few of the advanced dogs. She'll hold a down stay like nobody's business, and learned to walk on a loose leash in three walks. She frequently checks up on me during off leash walks and loves to lay at my feet wherever I am. She only sniffs at other people in the park and won't demand attention from them (though she's more than happy to sit for a good petting from an admirer  ). Her recall is the best I've ever had and it's clear she wants to be with me more than anything else. :wub: I never imagined life with a dog could be this good, but she really is my best friend and I'm so excited to see just how far we can go together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

Reading your story, I had to check to be sure I hadn't been the one who wrote it! I'm with you. Gerda is my first GSD and the first dog that I've had since a young puppy. She and I have been through several obedience classes and have just started scent training. My Gerda, like your girl, has been the source of beaming pride in classes on a number of occasions - don't you just love that feeling? She's the first dog I've had thoughts of trying to obtain titles for.

I'll look forward to reading about more of your achievements together!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Of course you can and most here will agree you have excellent taste


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No! You have to add pictures !

If that is her in your avatar, she's a beauty!


----------



## SteNicRoyGSD (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been waiting a long time to get my first GSD and I it was well worth it!

I love the dogs I had while I was a kid, but the bond I have with my GSD is incredible. After several months of obedience now, he does commands before I even get a chance to say it. He's learning to do nearly everything with hand signals!

Can't wait for #2


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Brindle said:


> Reading your story, I had to check to be sure I hadn't been the one who wrote it! I'm with you. Gerda is my first GSD and the first dog that I've had since a young puppy. She and I have been through several obedience classes and have just started scent training. My Gerda, like your girl, has been the source of beaming pride in classes on a number of occasions - don't you just love that feeling? She's the first dog I've had thoughts of trying to obtain titles for.
> 
> I'll look forward to reading about more of your achievements together!


Aww thanks! I never really thought of doing any dog competitions before her, but now I feel it would be a disservice not to do _something_ with her. I'm learning right along with her, so hopefully we'll find something we're both good at lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> No! You have to add pictures !
> 
> If that is her in your avatar, she's a beauty!


Haha yes that's her! I'm not at the computer right now, but I promise to add some tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Love your story!

I waited 10 years to get my first German Shepherd dog, and I was just like you. I wanted a best friend, mind-reader and dedicated companion.

Hunter is everything I wanted and more, and he's truly my dog even though he "loves" a few of my family members.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

As requested, PICTURES!!!  And no, there's no coffee in that cup


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great photos, great looking pup, and growing nicely.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Awwwww thanks! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

